# PHP-Kit Online User



## HardcoreVibes (9. Juni 2004)

Sodala... ich hab mir auf meinem Server das PHPKit installiert... Ich verwende es für meine ClanSite.

Jetzt hab ich folgende Frage:

Wenn sich mehrere User anmelden steht ja da, wer online ist. z.B.:

 6 registrierte Benutzer.
Online: [BCS]HardcoreVi.., [BCS]Einstein und 1 Gast  

Wie bekomme ich des hin bzw. welche Datei muss ich ändern, damit diese Namen untereinander stehen...

Vielen Dank im Voraus

[BCS]HardcoreVibes


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juni 2004)

naja.... zum einen gibts hier auch ein PHP-Board....zum zweiten sollte ein *<br />*, an der richtigen Stelle positioniert, den Zweck erfüllen.

Zum 3.Schau halt mal die Dateien selbst durch, irgendwo wirst du schon die Stelle finden, wo die User ausgegeben werden.... oder erwartest du jetzt, dass sich jemand das PHP-Kit installiert, nur um dir zu sagen, wo du die/das *<br /> * einsetzen musst


----------



## HardcoreVibes (11. Juni 2004)

nuja... des mit dem <br /> hab ich mir schon gedacht... hab auch eine Datei gefunden, wo drinnensteht, dass diese eine Funktion um die Besucher aufzuzählen aufgerufen wird, nur leider finde ich in keiner Datei diese Funktion...

Ich hatte eher gedacht, dass sich vielleicht jemand mit PHP-Kit auskennt, der mir sagen kann, in welcher Datei diese Auflistung definiert ist...!

C YA

[BCS]HardcoreVibes


----------



## HardcoreVibes (16. Juni 2004)

ok... habs gefunden... falls jemand des gleiche Problem haben sollte: Einfach melden... ich helfe gern


----------

